# Junk not junk



## Brian G Turner (May 15, 2004)

I like this - namely because I thought it bleedin' obvious. 

  Oh, Genetics is still such an embryonic science. 




> A collection of mystery DNA segments, which seem to be critical for the survival of many animals, are causing great interest among scientists. Researchers inspecting the genetic code of rats, mice and humans were surprised to find they shared many identical chunks of apparently "junk" DNA.
> 
> This implies the code is so vital that even 75 million years of evolution in these mammals could not tinker with it.
> 
> But what the DNA does, and how, is a puzzle, the journal Science reports.


 http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3703935.stm


----------



## littlemissattitude (May 16, 2004)

Oh, I do love it when scientists have to admit that they don't know as much as they seem to think they do.


----------

